# Georgia Duck hunting??



## trkyhntr70 (Jul 11, 2009)

My son and I are going to give duck hunting a try this year, 
I dont know why we havent tried it yet, I love wingshooting, and calling game.
Probally be mostly woodies, some public land and I also have a pond on private land I have access too.
Can I have some suggestions on waders, how much insulation do you use, and like?? What about decoys, Are they a have to have hunting timber? Thanks


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jul 11, 2009)

i personally have bone dry 600gram thinsulate, chest waders and i love them, although hip waders would work just fine in most of the places i hunt. as far as the dekes go, they are not a "have to" but they sure make it alot more fun in my opinion, just gives them a reason to sit down right in front of you!! good luck this season, hope you and your son find a love for this very addictive sport!!


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 11, 2009)

As for insulated waders, they aren't really necessary here in lower Georgia, however, if you plan on gowing north or west for some real big time duck hunting you will need insulation for late season hunts.  Deks aren't really necessary, but they are used to get the ducks where you want them.  Cabelas has the best, Herters Armored Photo Deks.  These look almost real and will last for ever and since they have a foam core they they want sink or list.  You might as well go all the way and get hip waders and a few duck calls as well.  Next you will need a good black dog to retrieve your birds and chase down the crippled ones.  Next will come a duck boat with attached blind, camo shotgun and trips to Arkansas, Louisana or evern South Dakota.  Long live the Georgia Duck hunter


----------



## chase870 (Jul 12, 2009)

Now this is gonna be like smoking crack, dont worry about the equipment yet, go hunt ducks a couple of ties and the addiction will take over. In short order you will have all the equipment you need and then some, you might be broke but you will have fun


----------



## clent586 (Jul 12, 2009)

chase870 said:


> Now this is gonna be like smoking crack, dont worry about the equipment yet, go hunt ducks a couple of ties and the addiction will take over. In short order you will have all the equipment you need and then some, you might be broke but you will have fun



Excellent post! I think I can speak for most fowlers on here that the first 5 years of chasing feathers you spend a ton of money on everything: decoys, waders, calls, bags, etc........then you realize you don't need 1/10th of what you bought. 

If you gonna hunt woodies in an open timber hole, make sure they wanna be there 1st. Make a cheap jerk string and tie one or two decoys on there or buy you a mega shaker or something to move the water. From MY experience, they will land on water where there is some movement early in the morning. 

As far as calls, get you a Misfire Woody call.....everybody says they will call in a limit of Woodies even from other counties. If any calls, that is the only one you will need right now.

No need for waders or a lab. Buy your son a pair of flippers and a snorkle. When the bird falls, point junior in that direction and say, "BACK!". The blinds are tricky with a snorkle, but he will learn soon enough. Good luck! Clent


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 12, 2009)

Nimrod71 said:


> As for insulated waders, they aren't really necessary here in lower Georgia, however, if you plan on gowing north or west for some real big time duck hunting you will need insulation for late season hunts. Deks aren't really necessary, but they are used to get the ducks where you want them. Cabelas has the best, Herters Armored Photo Deks. These look almost real and will last for ever and since they have a foam core they they want sink or list. You might as well go all the way and get hip waders and a few duck calls as well. Next you will need a good black dog to retrieve your birds and chase down the crippled ones. Next will come a duck boat with attached blind, camo shotgun and trips to Arkansas, Louisana or evern South Dakota. Long live the Georgia Duck hunter


 

Good post. Fortunatly for me, my x-fil taught me the basics for Woodie hunting with the occasional Mallard mixed in. I've never needed more than a pair of chest waders (non insulated) a shotgun, and three dekes. The toughest part, if you don't have private land to hunt, is finding the places where the birds are.

Good luck, and get ready, whether you kill one or not on your first few hunts, if you do it right, you are going to be hooked for life.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jul 12, 2009)

don't loose your job!!!!

you will never be the same!!!


----------



## Mark K (Jul 12, 2009)

Trkyhunter, where are you located? I've got some dekes I'll give you if your close by south west Ga. How old is your son? I've got some waders for 6-9 year old I'll give you. As far as waders for you go find something cheap at Sportsman Guide or Cheaper Than Dirt and go from there. I got a pair that's my back up for about $50. Started out with those then got some good ones once I started hunting west of here. 

It's sorta ironic, your a turkey hunter just getting into duck hunting, and I'm a duck hunter that just got into turkey hunting. Be careful though - you'll too be saying thank God the seasons don't overlap!!!


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 12, 2009)

i agree about the the crack addiction it lasts about an hour and you spend the rest of the day looking for more haha but hope yall do well


----------



## brittonl (Jul 13, 2009)

You may want to start out with some state quota hunt applications and maybe a youth hunt or something at Eufaula NWR. These would give you a good start to your quest!

Just FYI, if you do get drawn and go, watch the wardens, they get tricky in either one. They will either be hiding in the nearby bushes well before you get there, or have their back turned for the local sheriff and his guys to come in and hunt illegaly. Other than that, it should be fun!


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 13, 2009)

i'v been duck hunting since i was 15. i'll be 24 in march of 2010. the first time i went, i had a mossberg 500 with a mod choke, some cheap steel, rubber brown waders and a jacket. no decoys, couldn't blow a duck call, barley killed any ducks, and some how im so addicted to it i can't think of anything else than my next hunt. 

the only difference between then and now is i have lost a HEAP of money in gear i never use at the same time.  most gets used but only maybe 1/3rd of it. 

Its very expencive, like alot of guys said in here, get your first stuff cheap, anything will really do. because if your dry, warm and and full of confidence, you aint duck hunting. 

Its a long learning process of habits, weather effects, guns, dogs, decoys ect. but it is the most satifying sport out there. i learn somthing enw every time. the feeling i get from turning some ducks weither its mallards, gaddys, ring necks or geese, is rewarding. especially when the people im with drop a few outa the bunch. 

look up Nitro, hes got alot of advise for us waterfowlers.


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jul 16, 2009)

Dont forget your early season teal tags!!!


----------



## 12mcrebel (Jul 16, 2009)

BigDogDaddy said:


> Dont forget your early season teal tags!!!



There are no such things.

He is just trying to be funny on your serious and good thread.


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 16, 2009)

12mcrebel said:


> There are no such things.
> 
> He is just trying to be funny on your serious and good thread.



dont listen to him, he knows not of what he speaks.  go ahead and get caught w/o the tags


----------



## GTN (Jul 16, 2009)

If I had it all to do over again I would buy the good stuff first instead of the cheap stuff.  It will be alot easier to sell the good stuff than the cheap stuff if you don't like waterfowel huntin.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 16, 2009)

i called k-mart today and them fellers dont even sell hunting supplies anymore. 
Then i called wal-mart and the girl didnt know anthing about licenses at the gun counter. she said youd have to come in.
so since i had a little time today, i drove from shellmans bluff all the way to the savannah bass pro shop. They said there werent no such thing as a teal tag and to be carefull of the internet jokings. if it is a joke, shame on you. i did get a box of remington#2 shot. cheapest box i could find was 11.99 that is high, and there were one box of them that was over 40 dollars!


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 16, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> i called k-mart today and them fellers dont even sell hunting supplies anymore.
> Then i called wal-mart and the girl didnt know anthing about licenses at the gun counter. she said youd have to come in.
> so since i had a little time today, i drove from shellmans bluff all the way to the savannah bass pro shop. They said there werent no such thing as a teal tag and to be carefull of the internet jokings. if it is a joke, shame on you. i did get a box of remington#2 shot. cheapest box i could find was 11.99 that is high, and there were one box of them that was over 40 dollars!




Come on are you serious, you drove around lookin for tags that these silly boys made up on an internet chat forum!!!!
Thats to funny.   GSU, I bet you are rollin in the floor????


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 16, 2009)

its all on the internet now and wal mart doesnt sell the licenses anymore due to that and all you get is a piece of paper and not suppose to laminate it


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 16, 2009)

Gaducker said:


> Come on are you serious, you drove around lookin for tags that these silly boys made up on an internet chat forum!!!!
> Thats to funny.   GSU, I bet you are rollin in the floor????



this is getting rediculous...i think i just peed a little im laughing so hard


----------



## Gaducker (Jul 16, 2009)

GSURugger said:


> this is getting rediculous...i think i just peed a little im laughing so hard



Me to, Me to.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Jul 17, 2009)

What gun/choke /ammo combos are you guys shooting?


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 17, 2009)

12 ga, modified (most of the time), and #2


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 17, 2009)

same but i suggest black cloud shells they are awsome


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 17, 2009)

oh and fishing creek outfitters has 15 teal tags in ready to sell and an sell over the phone and give you the number on the back and mail them too you


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 17, 2009)

where s fishing creek outfitter? In millegville ok- bt where??


----------



## stuckonquack (Jul 18, 2009)

roberson mill road


----------



## GSURugger (Jul 19, 2009)

intersection of 441 bypass and SR 22


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 19, 2009)

Beside the Dollar general.


----------



## Nimrod71 (Jul 19, 2009)

My boat gun is a Beretta 390 with 24 inch barrel.  I use 3 inch steel #2's for regular pass shooting, but if I am hunting over deks and close in I will use #4's.  #4 up close gives a deadly pattern.  My bank gun is a Super Black Eagle with 3 inch #2's.  But if they are really far out I use my Rem 10 ga. Auto with 3'1/2 Mag. BB's.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jul 19, 2009)

Nimrod71 said:


> .  But if they are really far out I use my Rem 10 ga. Auto with 3'1/2 Mag. BB's.


----------



## crabbybill (Jul 19, 2009)

fishing creek said no teal license- funny guy there thogh. he said he belonged to georgoa wster fowl site and teal license was joke.

yall got thsi old boy, shame but funny stuff friend. got me

and one last thing, its almos sesons boys! i am ecited pretty good


----------



## MudDucker (Jul 20, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> fishing creek said no teal license- funny guy there thogh. he said he belonged to georgoa wster fowl site and teal license was joke.
> 
> yall got thsi old boy, shame but funny stuff friend. got me
> 
> and one last thing, its almos sesons boys! i am ecited pretty good



Are you sure about how got you?


----------



## wareagle5.0 (Jul 20, 2009)

crabbybill said:


> fishing creek said no teal license- funny guy there thogh. he said he belonged to georgoa wster fowl site and teal license was joke.
> 
> yall got thsi old boy, shame but funny stuff friend. got me
> 
> and one last thing, its almos sesons boys! i am ecited pretty good



how much yall wanna bet ole crabby talks exactly like he types???


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jul 20, 2009)

wareagle5.0 said:


> how much yall wanna bet ole crabby talks exactly like he types???



haha


----------



## r_hammett86 (Jul 24, 2009)

stuckonquack said:


> same but i suggest black cloud shells they are awsome



we started using black clouds last year. we didn't wing many ducks, they just fold up like paper. 


benili SBE + patternmaster + Black CLouds #2 = dead ducks. 

thats my set up.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jul 24, 2009)

You don't need a whole bunch of stuff. 

You can get 6 Flambeau woody decoys off of ebay pretty cheap.  Throw in a couple of mallards and you are good to go on the small water.

You could get a cheap mallard call and cheap woody call.  I recommend Haydell's calls.  Get a CD or even better and cheaper search youtube for some calling videos.  I not convinced that calling Woodys really works.  With calling less is more in my opinion. 

You got to scout and watch them to set up where they are wanting to be.  Movement on your decoy spread is a big plus.  Look into a Mojo or rig a jerk string.  

You'll need waders and some camo clothing.  Make sure you either paint your face or keep it covered.  Pale faces looking up cause birds to flair.  Don't move around a bunch.  When they get in range shoot them.

Have fun and enjoy it.


----------



## Juan De (Jul 24, 2009)

I use a BPS 10ga  with a kicks high flyer waterfowl full, with drylok number 2's and they seem to work pretty well. best advice i could give is to go and scout, watch the birds see what there doing, you can never be to early for duck hunting, but you can be too late, have watched a bunch of boats come in 30 minutes before day light only to settle for the crumbs because others have gotten there first. However, i would also recommend going on a guided hunt with someone that knows what they are doing. good way to go and learn and kill ducks at the same time. I would recommend going with a group in North Carolina. if interested shoot me a pm and i'll send you there contact info.


----------



## DeweyDuck (Jul 25, 2009)

*Hunting Tips*

Have you checked out some of the calling websites for advice? I like one called www.takeem.com. They have a lot of tips on decoys, blinds, as well as soundfiles to help you out.


----------

